# Best and worst aspects of your job



## Caroline (Apr 30, 2009)

Many of us work, so what do you like best about your work and what do you like least about it?

I have a couple of best things; I am on flexi time so I can start at 7am if I want to or as late as 10am. No one minds as longs as I make up my hours. This means I don't have to take a full hour for lunch and I make up some time to get an extra couple of days of every couple of weeks. The other thing is I work in a library with lots of old books, I like books.
The worst thing is the daily commute. Although I now have the DLR, which works well most of the time, I still have to travel to work. The 7am start helps as there are not quite so many people about, but I still hate commuting...


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

the hours are the best part i work 10 till 2 during the week and that fits in perfect with giving me time to drop the lad off to school and enough time to pick him up at 3 also im 10 minutes away so if ever the bus is late i can just walk i should anyway but im lazy , Worse part would have to be working weekends i hate it and can never get them off as its really really busy ..


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm a shift worker 3 day's...3 night's...3 off. I was night's last night. This I'm sure, cannot be good for me.......but alas, the money is


----------



## Caroline (Apr 30, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I'm a shift worker 3 day's...3 night's...3 off. I was night's last night. This I'm sure, cannot be good for me.......but alas, the money is



Everyone I know who's ever done shifts has complained about working nights. They didn't mind doing all nights or all days, but doing it as part of a shift rotation was the pits.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

well both the best and worst aspect of my job is the fact that i work away from home for a huge part of my year and also spend a lot of my time in hot climates. but i guess it could be worse as i am my own boss in a way so can take holidays when i like


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

wish i was


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> wish i was



lol its not always great tho. i do miss home


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

I have never been my own boss , i dont mind i like being ordered about by others to much


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I have never been my own boss , i dont mind i like being ordered about by others to much



lol well i do like being my own boss. makes it easy to spend most of my day on here lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yr theres always that


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yr theres always that



lol


----------



## Caroline (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I have never been my own boss , i dont mind i like being ordered about by others to much



Although I see my boss on a daily basis, it is me who controls my work flow what time I com in and when I go fro breaks, so I have a lot of autonomy. I get to pick when I am on holiday too. My PMR is comming up and I get to write some of it myself, can't be bad can it? I make sure I get a good one cos there is a little bonus for being good. I'm still trying to get a big one for being utterly brilliant...


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 30, 2009)

Best part about my job - not having one!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

yes there  is that


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes there  is that



lol would love to not have to work, but if i dont work then i cant go on holiday!!!! or do my ironmans/triathlons


----------



## Corrine (Apr 30, 2009)

Best bit for me is the relative freedom and autonomy to organise my own schedules and workloads, the flexibility in terms of being able to leave early if it's quiet, and the team I work in being fab.  The worst bit is the flip side of the coin - like still being here at 9pm some nights when we are really busy and then gotting any recognition for it when it does happen!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Best bit for me is the relative freedom and autonomy to organise my own schedules and workloads, the flexibility in terms of being able to leave early if it's quiet, and the team I work in being fab.  The worst bit is the flip side of the coin - like still being here at 9pm some nights when we are really busy and then gotting any recognition for it when it does happen!



i never realy know what hours im gonna work in the day so i just have to be on call all day. this week and next is good cos im catching up on paperwork so i can just chill for now lol


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 30, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Many of us work, so what do you like best about your work and what do you like least about it?



I like the camaraderie with the guys at work. There is some great mickey taking at times and the pranks we get up to have been absolutely great.

I do shifts some starting as early as 4.40 am and sometimes shifts finish at 1.20 am. Luckily it's easy to get rid of the earlies.

The worst bit are the customers on the late shift when they are drunk or don't have their money ready. 

I am lucky that it's only a 20 minute brisk walk to work so helping me getting more than my 30 minutes of exercise each day.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 30, 2009)

The worst bit are the customers on the late shift when they are drunk or don't have their money ready. 

Commuting in London, that drives me crazy too. In central London, unless you have a prepaid ticket of some kind you can't get on a bus. It drives me crazy when someone wants to pay because they are only going one stop (less than a 10 minute walk) or they have to delve into handbags or back packs to find their ticket. I am on a bus for the station by 5.45 latest and you get some people want to go 1 or 2 stops and they only have a ?20. I can understand why bus drivers get stroppy with people at these times. My ticket is always ready to swipe, and if I need to pay a bus fare I try to have the right money or as small a note as possible.


----------



## Metal Man (Apr 30, 2009)

The best thing about my job is the 2 weeks off!! The worst thing is being away from home working for the other 2 weeks!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> The best thing about my job is the 2 weeks off!! The worst thing is being away from home working for the other 2 weeks!!



what do you do for a living metal man???


----------



## DiabeticDave (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd say................Rigs!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I'd say................Rigs!!



lol what i was thinking but you never know


----------



## Metal Man (Apr 30, 2009)

Nearly right!! I work on an onshore oil terminal. Gritblasting & Spray Painting, it's OK but it's not what I want to be doing!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Nearly right!! I work on an onshore oil terminal. Gritblasting & Spray Painting, it's OK but it's not what I want to be doing!!



still 2 on and 2 off must be a bonus???


----------



## Metal Man (Apr 30, 2009)

You're right there! That's what's keeping me there!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> You're right there! That's what's keeping me there!!



lol well it beats my hours at work


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 30, 2009)

best parts- 7 weeks holiday, having a laugh with my colleagues, making a difference and helping people

worst parts- shift rotation, constant stress and pressure, being verbally abused and physically assualted.


----------



## Gasman1975 (Apr 30, 2009)

I work as a lecturer for a private training provider. 

The good parts are that I finish at 4 each day, that I work with a good team and some of the groups/students are great and keen to learn, and there is a real sense of achievement when you see them qualify.

The downsides are that there is a lot of prep work to be done in my own time (we teach all day unlike college lecturers) and we get lots of students who don't want to learn and make the day drag by having to moan at them!

I just keep repeating that I love my job lol


----------

